# What if I were to open a pet store...?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, firstly I will note I dislike the way animals and fish (mainly bettas) are taken care of in pet stores... I even worked in this one here for a school thing. 
Secondly, I thought, "hey, why don't I just open up my own store in a few years?"

So, here is my plan. Start out with guineas, gerbils, degus, hamsters, bunnies... Parakeets, budgies... *NO* cats or dogs, _unless_ they are adoption pets (strays, surrendered, or working with pounds/spca's) which then the cost will just cover the shots and fixing  All animals will be handled appropriately which also is good when finding homes.. they are not as scared, or mean (in case of hamsters for instance, the store here never touches them, which then they become mean and intolerant)

Best part, is the fish. My favorite out of all of them. Mainly, BETTAS. guess what? I will have all bettas in a heated 2.5 or 5 gallon tank to themselves (or divided in case of 5 gallon tank, if room is needed). There won't be bowls sold in my store, only tanks 2-2.5 gallons and up. Plus any information given to customers will be fact, not fiction, and there will be reasons as to why some things are done, and others are not (_bowls not sold because these are captivity fish, not wild fish who CAN live in pockets of water, but our version of the Betta needs more room than a litre!!)_

Personally, I feel a happy vibrant and active betta is the betta to be sold!!! Not a cold, clamped, moping betta who's bowl has five different dangers growing :shock: However I do know I need a lot to get it started... But it's doable, if I really really really want it to work!! Plus I would put all effort into keeping happy, healthy, and friendly animals for people to also enjoy  No mill animals (I would take only from known people, or specific people, or pounds etc), and no sick, deformed, half dead bettas  even if they came to me that way... I'd make them better, or not sell them and keep them myself. 

I don't want someone having a betta, and feeling the way I do knowing my betta has a tumor  or something worse...

So, what do you think?  This I would put all effort into, have the right supplies to use and sell, make stuff of my own, and keep everyone healthy!

I may also add, that my store will not only be useless-bowl-free-zone but a Mellafix and Bettafix free zone as well  I know all this entitles a lot of research, but hey, it's worth it if I were to have affordable and healthy animals


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

While it's a nice dream it's kind of unrealistic.

First off.. where would you get your small animals from? Most, if not all small furries and birds sold in pet stores come from mill situations just as bad as puppy mills, same goes for reptiles. Getting stock from a reputable source is costly and going through hobby breeders is iffy since things happen that can prevent them from giving you an unending supply of stock. 

Secondly, while I think it's admirable to want to house each and every betta in your store in 2.5 gallons each that is a lot of water, which means more electricity for heating and filtration, which in turn is going to raise your bills. You would have to have a small number of fish to keep each and every one like that. Perhaps .5 gallons with appropriate water changes would be a more viable option. Similarly for the fuzzies. Ideally guniea pigs need like a 4x4 enclosure just for 2 or 3 of them. Rabbits need even more space.

The number one thing about businesses is the bottom line. Are you making a profit. It's very hard, if not impossible to run a pet shop and keep the animals in the perfect conditions yet keep your prices affordible. That's why even good pet shops usually market items that aren't good for the animals such as habitrails and betta bowls..because it costs money to run a store and you have to get it in somehow.

You're going to have costs for insurance, liscensing, vet bills, marketing, electricity, rent, etc, etc the list goes on an on. Being successful is finding a balance between what is good for the animals, and what keeps you in business. 

I still think its a viable goal. But perhaps you should look into taking some business classes and see if it's really what you want to do. Sadly something like 90% of small businesses fail due to being unable to compete with large chain stores.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

There is NOTHING TO COMPETE WITH here. There is NO chain stores. zero. One self owned business, which by the way I have been to the back room where nothing is ever cleaned. It's basically a rotting hole for animals. Only reason one went out of business... is because he retired. So the lack of chain stores anywhere near me, is perfect. Which if there were chainstores here, I wouldn't even try because I am so used to failing anyways it wouldn't be any different.

And I have figured it out, over and over and over and over and over and over. I KNOW what the animals need for space, and it's not that hard to have a containment unit for them - that's already figured out. I know a contractor who can give tips, and I have friends and family who are carpenters so units don't matter, shelving doesn't matter.

And it really IS what I want to do. I don't need a class to tell me. I am still researching.... I am aiming for in 5 years, minimum 40 grand, starting out small, then aiming for my initial part. And even if I do house bettas in 2.5 or 5 gallons, if I cannot get a heater for each tank, at least the room will be warm enough for them year round.

Plus, I can make a lot of stuff myself which is aimed at the highest market here in this town - which is animal fashion, i.e. booties, jackets, coats, for dogs, collars, leashes, halters... plus treats. I can make those, easily, for very good prices for good quality stuff.

I will also be able to breed some animals myself, not all of course, but I can. Researching before, during AND after I can do that.

The only costs, are the furries, the fish, and supplies like cages and tanks, and other accessories I am unable to take care of myself.

Plus my twin is in college for business degree, and he can help out with knowledge. My other brother also knows alot, and will own his own store in 2 years (lucky duck) so he can help.

and if I EVER decided to house my bettas in "bowls" they would not be half litres, or a litre. And they would be always clean, and kept in the warmest spot I could have for them - even if that means to have a light above them.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I just have to step in and say that it's not a good idea to sell rabbits or piggies (or most small, furry animals) for the same reason you wouldn't want to sell dogs or cats. Rabbits are heavily milled and are not treated the way they should be in a pet store. It's much better to get a bunny from a reputable breeder or from a rescue. Also, it's a really bad idea to have bunnies in the same cage together due to young reporductive ages and hormonal fights. Have you seen how bad a rabbit fight is? They can be very gruesome. Unless you are willing to have individual, acceptable enclosures for a bunny, I would not sell them. I don't know much about guinea pigs but I have researched the mess out of rabbits and I strongly disagree with selling them at petstores. 

Hopefully I don't seem like I'm being too harsh but rabbits deserve the same type treatment a dog or a cat deserves. They are sensitive, intelligent animals that most people just stick in a hutch because they don't act like the dog does. A rabbit that is left to act like a rabbit is a joy to own <3 My little Beau has shown me that!

What about a pet supply store? And you could have tons of books and pamplets about animal care. Perhaps sell feeder animals like mice and fish but stay away from pets themselves. If you are willing to keep up with fish then I see nothing wrong with that but I think a supply store would be a better option if you are trying to avoid milling situations.

Good luck!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nochoramet said:


> I just have to step in and say that it's not a good idea to sell rabbits or piggies (or most small, furry animals) for the same reason you wouldn't want to sell dogs or cats. Rabbits are heavily milled and are not treated the way they should be in a pet store. It's much better to get a bunny from a reputable breeder or from a rescue. Also, it's a really bad idea to have bunnies in the same cage together due to young reporductive ages and hormonal fights. Have you seen how bad a rabbit fight is? They can be very gruesome. Unless you are willing to have individual, acceptable enclosures for a bunny, I would not sell them. I don't know much about guinea pigs but I have researched the mess out of rabbits and I strongly disagree with selling them at petstores.
> 
> Hopefully I don't seem like I'm being too harsh but rabbits deserve the same type treatment a dog or a cat deserves. They are sensitive, intelligent animals that most people just stick in a hutch because they don't act like the dog does. A rabbit that is left to act like a rabbit is a joy to own <3 My little Beau has shown me that!
> 
> ...


 
thanks for a good reply  I am willing to take in animals from: surrenders, pounds, spca's and strays, plus breed some of my own (with lots of research of course!!!) so I can sell some of those animals, or adopt them out. I can supply lots of stuff, of course, as I can also make half the stuff myself =D And yeah feeder mice and such seems to be what sells really well here. If anyone has say... their cat had kittens deal, and instead of them dumping them on the streets or tossing them into the pound (lots of animals die there, keep that in mind) I would willingly take them at a certain age, or house them with mama then they can have mama back after the kittens are weaned. That's most of my plan for furries... plus the breeding myself part  because it's fun to learn, breed, and be able to have healthy pets for people.

and I think any animal should have the same proper treatment as a dog or cat. Even if it were a fish. So yeah, no dirty bowl bettas for instance. And no cold water either. Of course I'll start small and build up but I do not know how much I should be saving firstly o.o


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Sena, 1f2f isn't trying to dissuade you from it, just trying to tell you the realities of it. I'm sure she feels the same as I do - I'd LOVE my own pet shop, catering specifically to bettas. But as a breeder alone I've spent near $2000. Just to breed. Add another $1-3000 a month for rent, electricity, and stock, you'd have to make around $5000 a month just to break even. Your prices would have to be higher than the PetSmart you drive to for your fish, and that would keep people looking for cheap things away from you and also driving to PetSmart. Sure there will be people looking for a store that takes quality care of their stock, but would it be enough to pay the bills?

Don't your winters get really cold? I can't imagine your heating bill in the winter ... esp if you're going to keep it at 80F in the entire store ... and to be honest I wouldn't want to shop somewhere so hot. It'd keep me out. 

As for keeping lights on 24/7 - you do know fish need rest right? 24/7 lighting will stress the fish, leading to illness.

Shelving etc, is still going to cost you money. Your friends and family may work for free if your lucky, but you're still going to have to buy the materials to build the thing.

I'm also not trying to keep you from following a dream, but you need to know the realities of it.

Have you ever heard of barracks style tanks for bettas? Or even know about sump filtration? Cause you've never mentioned any of that ..


eta: and also on rabbits -- yeah. You should see my rabbits cage. I made it myself and it takes up 1/4 of a large room. Rabbits need to jump and run around and have lots of toys to play with so they don't get bored and start chewing off their fur


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Pet Lovers, where i get my pets from, is a VERY good pet store. the animals are friendly, they're clean all the time, i rarely ever seen sick or dead animals(fish included).... but, they keep their animals in the same fashion as any other pet store. their bettas are in cups, their gerbils in 10 gallons, their birds in cages of various size. but, there's a difference in Pet Lovers, and the PetSmart i'll never go into again:

Pet Lovers takes the time to clean the cages and socilize the birds and small mammals and reptiles. PetSmart does... whatever it is that isn't that.

the point isn't getting them the 'proper sized cages'. it's taking care of them the way they need. Petsmart has MANY more employees than Pet Lovers. but, the guys and gals at Pet Lovers make it a point to keep the cages clean and the animals happy. they have one parrot, who's been there so long, he's learned to talk. they let him out of his cage quite often, and he's a trip! scared the tar outta me one day, because i was talking to one of the employees, and he snuck up on me, tapped my shoulder, and squawked in my ear! then he laughed at me!

tl;dr: the point isn't to give everything a proper sized cage, because they'll be sold fast. AS LONG AS they're maintained properly and healthy, happy, and active. change the cages daily, change the betta cups daily, and you'll have a beautiful, happy, healthy critter on your hands, that won't stay there longer than a week.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm glad I could be of some help. It's a good goal to have, as long as you are willing to listen to different opinions and advice and willing to learn. I just had to say my piece about rabbits because it just breaks my heart to see rabbits in pet stores that are wounded from fighting and pregnant or stuck in a boring hutch with no interaction at all, which is no different than a puppy mill dog. 

And I agree with the barrack style system for bettas ^^ might be something you could check out if you want to keep healthy, happy bettas.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Removed my post, everything was said LOL What about a fish shops??


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> Pet Lovers, where i get my pets from, is a VERY good pet store. the animals are friendly, they're clean all the time, i rarely ever seen sick or dead animals(fish included).... but, they keep their animals in the same fashion as any other pet store. their bettas are in cups, their gerbils in 10 gallons, their birds in cages of various size. but, there's a difference in Pet Lovers, and the PetSmart i'll never go into again:
> 
> Pet Lovers takes the time to clean the cages and socilize the birds and small mammals and reptiles. PetSmart does... whatever it is that isn't that.
> 
> ...


 
@cajun, I did not say 24/7 lights. And did not say 80 degrees for the building. And again STILL IN RESEARCH MODE. D: 

anyways, again I am saying... happy and healthy sells better than some sickly, cold critter in cramped areas. If the containment is decent sized, a proper size for the animal(s) then it's better. Cleaning is not a problem, already have done that when working in THAT store here, and I tell you I have no idea why they wait so long to clean... more work, more smell, more stress on the animals. And I don't care if people dissuade me, I'll still do it. There are no chainstores here. And it is not that hard when you know the right people.



nochoramet said:


> I'm glad I could be of some help. It's a good goal to have, as long as you are willing to listen to different opinions and advice and willing to learn. I just had to say my piece about rabbits because it just breaks my heart to see rabbits in pet stores that are wounded from fighting and pregnant or stuck in a boring hutch with no interaction at all, which is no different than a puppy mill dog.
> 
> And I agree with the barrack style system for bettas ^^ might be something you could check out if you want to keep healthy, happy bettas.


Yeah, I personally seen compatible bunnies together  so cute!! and then there are the incompatible ones who fight lots... THAT is a vicious fight O_O 

And also, another thing, the animals will be getting attention as yes they do get bored, and can get depressed... plus better if the people cna see the animal actually likes being held (for when they come in, say "can I see that one?" and are amazed he is not nipping, attacking, squealing, etc)



Pitluvs said:


> The thing is, could you pay water bills, electricity and rent with all the expenses of keeping them in such nice conditions? I find a lot of stores don't do so well because of the cost to compete with big box stores. Small locally owned stores take better care which means their costs are higher, usually. If you can do it, go for it! It's great to hear of someone willing to sell quality pets that are taken care of. You could breed your own bettas too!


There are no chainstores, again, I repeat  And I would love to breed some of the animals myself... or in the case of mollies, platys and such they breed themselves :roll::lol: I would love to breed my own bettas, which then I can gaurentee some pretty good and darn decent store bettas :lol:

And I can make lots of stuff myself too.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes bonded bunnies are extremely adorable <3 but they have to be a spayed/nuetered couple or else it will get pretty violent. And it's friggen hard to bond buns (especially same sex pairs) , I've tried before and failed. Other than my lop pair who were brother and sister so they just stayed together from birth except to be sterilized, I've just kept my buns apart. 

But I agree about the attention part. All domesticated animals need social interaction or they turn to destructive, violent behaviors.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

you said 'even if that means keeping lights over them ' for heating. which means at night time, you'd have to keep the lights on for them to stay warm.

and you also said 'even if it means keeping the whole store warm' which would have to be at least 80F for the water to be around 76-77F

And would you stop yelling at those trying to help you? You're not going to get sunshine and rainbows all the time, we're trying to help you even though you see it otherwise. We're trying to show you the reality of it. I think it's funny you yell at me (I'M STILL IN RESEARCH MODE) but for nochoramet you say Thank you. I'm sorry if you're mad at me for just trying to show you the reality of things, and not just saying go for it! when you don't have all the realities. We're not trying to crush your dreams, we're trying to show you the reality of it so you're not shocked when certain things come to pass. Like bills.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nochoramet said:


> Yes bonded bunnies are extremely adorable <3 but they have to be a spayed/nuetered couple or else it will get pretty violent. And it's friggen hard to bond buns (especially same sex pairs) , I've tried before and failed. Other than my lop pair who were brother and sister so they just stayed together from birth except to be sterilized, I've just kept my buns apart.
> 
> But I agree about the attention part. All domesticated animals need social interaction or they turn to destructive, violent behaviors.


 
exactly  Also, I will note the pet store here has a breeding pair of hamsters. They have such lovely temperments!!! I was lucky enough to get one of their babies!!! Osamu  He has their temperament, and it's wonderful. But now, he has learned it's okay for me to touch him, I won't hurt him.
Doesn't take much to earn trust. But getting trust BACK is usually the problem. So, the pets have to be cared for. 

I think the most expensive part actually, will be the fish. All the tanks, the lights, the filters, the heaters, the live fish, the equipment, and electricity.
I may just start small for the fish side, perhaps. That actually can cut initial startup price from 2-5 grand, or more


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> There are no chainstores, again, I repeat  And I would love to breed some of the animals myself... or in the case of mollies, platys and such they breed themselves :roll::lol: I would love to breed my own bettas, which then I can gaurentee some pretty good and darn decent store bettas :lol:
> 
> And I can make lots of stuff myself too.


I made my post before everyone else, I had to do emergency water change and hit send when I got back. Hence why it now says I removed my post  I make pet bedding for my own critters, its a lot of work. To be able to sell commercially you need insurance, what would you do if someone's pet tangled their leg in a loose thread? They could sue you for everything you have. Trust me, other than fish, small and furries are my specialty I've owned for 10yrs. When I make stuff for local club members, they sign a waver to use my bedding so that I am not responsible for any misuse of my product. 

It's not something you cant do though, but there are lots of loops holes and legalities you'll have to consider. I'd love to have a fish store myself but its not a good adventure for my pocket book LOL

And yes, stop being so hostile. It shows great immaturity. We're not bringing your dream down but showing you what's involved so you can prepare.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

we're not saying "don't do it". we're saying "it's gonna be hard".

Pet Lovers often keeps HMs in the half-gallon betta tanks, as well as the fancier ones(Theo was in one, sometimes the prettier Veils and DTs, Caroline and a bright red gal were in a divided one when i got Caroline), and the veils are often in the tanks with friendly tetras, guppies, platies, ect. that's an option. while they DO sell the 'betta tanks', they don't say "they can live just fine in this, with little water changes!". nah. they know their stuff. i LOVE chatting betta with them. x:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> you said 'even if that means keeping lights over them ' for heating. which means at night time, you'd have to keep the lights on for them to stay warm.
> 
> and you also said 'even if it means keeping the whole store warm' which would have to be at least 80F for the water to be around 76-77F
> 
> And would you stop yelling at those trying to help you? You're not going to get sunshine and rainbows all the time, we're trying to help you even though you see it otherwise. We're trying to show you the reality of it. I think it's funny you yell at me (I'M STILL IN RESEARCH MODE) but for nochoramet you say Thank you. I'm sorry if you're mad at me for just trying to show you the reality of things, and not just saying go for it! when you don't have all the realities. We're not trying to crush your dreams, we're trying to show you the reality of it so you're not shocked when certain things come to pass. Like bills.


Sorry that it seemed liked yelling. Next time I shall use *I am still in research mode* Which FYI I forgot you could even do. okay?
*sorry*


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I know of a lot of small chain stores that have made it only because they carry specialty fish. And I mean really rare fish that run upwards of 200$ for one fish. And they only reason they exist is because the two co-owners have managed to make tons of connections across the west coast for specialty pets. I suggest picking a niche market. Are specialty fish in high demand? would carrying dog/cat supplies boot sales? what is the market in the area I mean every market is different for me around here there is a large demand for large dog care. Also as for birds... bird care at least small birds are easier to sell and manage and breed like finches and canaries and parakeets. Large birds like conures and parrots I do not recommend they require a lot of time and space and dont sell quickly. Remember that everything but fish is going to require a reputable vet to check on them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> we're not saying "don't do it". we're saying "it's gonna be hard".
> 
> Pet Lovers often keeps HMs in the half-gallon betta tanks, as well as the fancier ones(Theo was in one, sometimes the prettier Veils and DTs, Caroline and a bright red gal were in a divided one when i got Caroline), and the veils are often in the tanks with friendly tetras, guppies, platies, ect. that's an option. while they DO sell the 'betta tanks', they don't say "they can live just fine in this, with little water changes!". nah. they know their stuff. i LOVE chatting betta with them. x:


I am glad you have a store like that. Here, they say "ohh a litre? perfect!!! oh? betta with barbs? sure!!!"

D:

I would love to have some of the bettas in with some other fish like the blind cave tetra, or neon tetras, or some of the less nippy fishies that eve the betta cannot harm (depends on the betta). And I would check on the bettas, in those tanks, makng sure (unlike this store who leaves them til all that is left is a body) their fins are not being eaten lol


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> exactly  Also, I will note the pet store here has a breeding pair of hamsters. They have such lovely temperments!!! I was lucky enough to get one of their babies!!! Osamu  He has their temperament, and it's wonderful. But now, he has learned it's okay for me to touch him, I won't hurt him.
> Doesn't take much to earn trust. But getting trust BACK is usually the problem. So, the pets have to be cared for.
> 
> I think the most expensive part actually, will be the fish. All the tanks, the lights, the filters, the heaters, the live fish, the equipment, and electricity.
> I may just start small for the fish side, perhaps. That actually can cut initial startup price from 2-5 grand, or more


You're forgetting rent. Rent and electricity are going to be recurring monthly bills, that will cost you somewhere around $3000 or more.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Creat said:


> I know of a lot of small chain stores that have made it only because they carry specialty fish. And I mean really rare fish that run upwards of 200$ for one fish. And they only reason they exist is because the two co-owners have managed to make tons of connections across the west coast for specialty pets. I suggest picking a niche market. Are specialty fish in high demand? would carrying dog/cat supplies boot sales? what is the market in the area I mean every market is different for me around here there is a large demand for large dog care. Also as for birds... bird care at least small birds are easier to sell and manage and breed like finches and canaries and parakeets. Large birds like conures and parrots I do not recommend they require a lot of time and space and dont sell quickly. Remember that everything but fish is going to require a reputable vet to check on them.


yep dog clothes and such are a high seller... just who wants to pay 60 dollars for a coat? not everyone. And I can make my own, and even do speciality ones for certain people (one size could almost fit a bishon, but maybe his shoulders are wider?) for a better price, as I can get affordable stuff that is nice  Small birds, yes, big birds like a parrot no. Not very many people have room for large birds. They have room for a canary, or a finch 

Cajun, we'll assume the rent is 1000-1500 per month as in this area that's basically a good size building (1000 sq.ft or up for that price). Leasing, NOOOO idea D: lol probably the same. 

But... My question is initial start up costs??? If I can't figure out the first startup cost I won't even get to the part of rent and utilities.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Creat said:


> I know of a lot of small chain stores that have made it only because they carry specialty fish. And I mean really rare fish that run upwards of 200$ for one fish. And they only reason they exist is because the two co-owners have managed to make tons of connections across the west coast for specialty pets. I suggest picking a niche market. Are specialty fish in high demand? would carrying dog/cat supplies boot sales? what is the market in the area I mean every market is different for me around here there is a large demand for large dog care. Also as for birds... bird care at least small birds are easier to sell and manage and breed like finches and canaries and parakeets. Large birds like conures and parrots I do not recommend they require a lot of time and space and dont sell quickly. Remember that everything but fish is going to require a reputable vet to check on them.


that part about the parrots is true. i mentioned that trickster parrot... he's been there over a year, because he's so big and costs so much. on the other hand, they sell African Greys, and smaller birds like parakeets, ect, REALLY fast. there's one parrot my mom adores, but his price tag, BY HIMSELF, is over $700! then, you need over a thousand for the cage, a bunch of toys, seed and 'bird kibble'... he's been there about as long as the bigger parrot, but he's super friendly. he just.... costs too much for anyone to buy.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

If I were you I would start out small and do a specialty freshwater fish store. Get in touch with breeders of rare or difficult to obtain fish and good plants, start just by doing that keep it small and simple if it works let the store grow. Retail is difficult very difficult. Marine fish are hard to sell also so if you do have a marine section keep it small but simple. Also if you do go with just fish they will be easier to market online too.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Creat said:


> If I were you I would start out small and do a specialty freshwater fish store. Get in touch with breeders of rare or difficult to obtain fish and good plants, start just by doing that keep it small and simple if it works let the store grow. Retail is difficult very difficult. Marine fish are hard to sell also so if you do have a marine section keep it small but simple. Also if you do go with just fish they will be easier to market online too.


one of my dreams, thats' way in the back, is to open a fish store. <3 fish are really popular here(c'mon. they sell over 20 bettas, in a week. that shows how popular fish are here), so i think it'd do very well.

but... it'd be hard to do. so many species, so many different needs. i know cichlids and other fish that get "fricken huge" are popular here(they had a 3 foot Arowana once. SCARY! and they get large dinner plate-sized Oscars often that are then gone by the end of the week! Dx how do you carry something like that?!), and salt water's... popular-ish.... 

it'd be easier than a full-out pet store, but is it in demand? would it do well here? how hard would it be to do? so many questions. x-X


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I am not doing marine fish yet. Because they 1. cost more 2. harder to sell >< A specialty fish store... wouldn't that be more expensive anyways?

And here, the main interests: space friendly fish (bettas), small animals for kids (hamsters), and mydogissospecialimustgethimacoat dog fashion  So even if I do start small, it'll have what sells the best. It makes it better if I can do some of the stuff myself too 

Plus, a specialty fish store... then the electricity goes up, water bill, buying the fish, buying tanks to use and sell....


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That's a pretty good idea, Creat. And perhaps sell other pet supplies but just specialty freshwater fish as live animals. If you start out small and do a great job it may grow to something huge.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I think Creat's idea is probably the best.

You're right about rent, electricity will be about the same though. My electric bill to cool my home is a little over $300. Then you have to buy supplies for everything every month. That's probably another 1-2k.

For your fish, you'd probably be better off running an R/O unit so you can fix everyone's water to their specific needs with some added minerals and buffers. And using a giant sump filter for everything. Then keep bettas in 1/2 gallon or gallon jars, and clean them every other day.

My small, 90 gpd r/o unit was $200. A commercial one you're looking into thousands.

Oh and ... just b/c you drop the caps, your sarcasm to me still comes raging through.

eta: also, are you really going to be able to have time to make the doggy fashions AND run the business? I barely have time to keep up with my fish tanks and my household (which in a manner of speaking is my business). If the fashions takes off and demand for that is really high, it'd be hard to keep up with that demand.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> one of my dreams, thats' way in the back, is to open a fish store. <3 fish are really popular here(c'mon. they sell over 20 bettas, in a week. that shows how popular fish are here), so i think it'd do very well.
> 
> but... it'd be hard to do. so many species, so many different needs. i know cichlids and other fish that get "fricken huge" are popular here(they had a 3 foot Arowana once. SCARY! and they get large dinner plate-sized Oscars often that are then gone by the end of the week! Dx how do you carry something like that?!), and salt water's... popular-ish....
> 
> it'd be easier than a full-out pet store, but is it in demand? would it do well here? how hard would it be to do? so many questions. x-X


 
lol yeah here, we estimated the store gets in 40 bettas. All but 5 usually sell, and only one in 10 females ever sell. That is in a half month to a month's time. 
would it be easier than a full out store? well... I would have a small store to start with what I know sells pretty good. Is it in demand? what I am looking at having, most of it is. How hard? I don't know either D: lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> I am not doing marine fish yet. Because they 1. cost more 2. harder to sell >< A specialty fish store... wouldn't that be more expensive anyways?
> 
> And here, the main interests: space friendly fish (bettas), small animals for kids (hamsters), and mydogissospecialimustgethimacoat dog fashion  So even if I do start small, it'll have what sells the best. It makes it better if I can do some of the stuff myself too
> 
> Plus, a specialty fish store... then the electricity goes up, water bill, buying the fish, buying tanks to use and sell....


as i said in my post, think about which is gonna do better where you are. in my area, the pet stores do great, but fish seem to be popular, as well. i know of a few customers at Pet Lovers, who specalize in super exotic fish, like cichlids and the "fricken huge" fish(that scare the crap outta me, tbh), so in MY area, a fish store would do pretty well. try talking to the people at petSmart. see what's popular, what's not, what sells quickest. that'd give you a good idea of what to stock.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> I think Creat's idea is probably the best.
> 
> You're right about rent, electricity will be about the same though. My electric bill to cool my home is a little over $300. Then you have to buy supplies for everything every month. That's probably another 1-2k.
> 
> ...


 
sarcasm? in the "forgot I could do that" with the bolding of letters? No. I did forget because I do use my ipod and the bolding doesn't come up as an option half the time. It does the "advanced message" button or whatever which takes forever to load. 
But okay then...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> as i said in my post, think about which is gonna do better where you are. in my area, the pet stores do great, but fish seem to be popular, as well. i know of a few customers at Pet Lovers, who specalize in super exotic fish, like cichlids and the "fricken huge" fish(that scare the crap outta me, tbh), so in MY area, a fish store would do pretty well. try talking to the people at petSmart. see what's popular, what's not, what sells quickest. that'd give you a good idea of what to stock.


.... what petsmart? o.o there is no petsmart here. an hour and a half drive and 25-40 dollars of gas later there is. 

Here, the Albino Oscar who was bigger than a dinner plate (nyaah D: ) never sold because... well... where would you keep him?? lol. Here it's small animals, freshwater fish, colorful fish, friendly animals, cats and dogs  plus fashion, treats, organic foods....


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

I won't bore you or lecture you with all the details about how stock, rent, pricing and all that stuff is a lot more challenging than you have in mind, but I do have one thing to say that I don't believe has been said in this thread.

I work in a LFS and we sell specialty (various colors and fin type) bettas. To be honest, about 1 in every 20 bettas we sell actually goes to what I would deem a "good home". people generally buy bettas as an easy to care for fish and most really aren't willing to pay for the expensive ones we've tried, like the mustard gas, platinum whites, super black or dragon scale. Despite the education we give, the majority refuse to buy adequate sized homes and rarely do they buy heaters. 

I'm not trying to discourage you and I think it's awesome that you've found a goal to work towards that you're passionate about. But just be aware that specialty bettas really aren't huge sellers among the average consumers. 

Definitely a solid recommendation in getting a degree or some sort of education on small business management. My boss (the owner) did the same.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nexangelus said:


> I won't bore you or lecture you with all the details about how stock, rent, pricing and all that stuff is a lot more challenging than you have in mind, but I do have one thing to say that I don't believe has been said in this thread.
> 
> I work in a LFS and we sell specialty (various colors and fin type) bettas. To be honest, about 1 in every 20 bettas we sell actually goes to what I would deem a "good home". people generally buy bettas as an easy to care for fish and most really aren't willing to pay for the expensive ones we've tried, like the mustard gas, platinum whites, super black or dragon scale. Despite the education we give, the majority refuse to buy adequate sized homes and rarely do they buy heaters.
> 
> ...


I won't be selling "40-120" dollar bettas  here, it is true that they want a good, cheap, space saving fish. I mean I gave my friend a 1.5 gallon glass tank, she got a small heater, and her genetically blind betta is a happy little chap.  so I don't diss small spaces or anything. I would not mind getting my own breeding pairs however, of different tails  the offspring I would be willing to sell for a not-so-exciting low price. I like to breed bettas anyways, I love the research and knowledge gained... So why not?

Also, I know it is challenging. I'm not as naive as my uncle (heh heh he thought a fishing store in the middle of nowhere would work >< don't worry, no one likes him.) But I would like to know a number to aim for, so I can calculate, make it work, and see how many years it would take before getting there.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

well, wherever you get your fish from. 

i chat with the guys at Pet Lovers, and often strike up conversations with the customers browsing. that's how i met the guy who buys the mean 'bite your finger off' fish that get 'fricken huge'. once, me and the one employee explained goldfish to a lady who wanted to get a pair for her daughter. he said, they need bigger tanks, i explained how the fancies need at least 20 gallons for just one, 10 extra for every additional goldfish, and that commons need MUCH larger tanks, and we went back and forth, supporting each other's statements with more facts. he didn't try to sell her a bowl, but make sure she knew what she was getting into with goldfish. 

that's how i know, that fish are popular. :3 and, what fish are popular.



Sena Hansler said:


> I won't be selling "40-120" dollar bettas  here, it is true that they want a good, cheap, space saving fish. I mean I gave my friend a 1.5 gallon glass tank, she got a small heater, and her genetically blind betta is a happy little chap.  so I don't diss small spaces or anything.
> 
> Also, I know it is challenging. I'm not as naive as my uncle (heh heh he thought a fishing store in the middle of nowhere would work >< don't worry, no one likes him.) But I would like to know a number to aim for, so I can calculate, make it work, and see how many years it would take before getting there.


just from asking them to special-order unique bettas, i know that Pet Lovers doesn't set the price. when i asked them to order some DTs for me, he offered to order DTHMs. when i asked how much, he read it off the computer, at $11 for a regular DTHM. yikes! but, only a dollar more than a marked HM.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> sarcasm? in the "forgot I could do that" with the bolding of letters? No. I did forget because I do use my ipod and the bolding doesn't come up as an option half the time. It does the "advanced message" button or whatever which takes forever to load.
> But okay then...



because that's not sarcastic at all, is it?:roll:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> well, wherever you get your fish from.
> 
> i chat with the guys at Pet Lovers, and often strike up conversations with the customers browsing. that's how i met the guy who buys the mean 'bite your finger off' fish that get 'fricken huge'. once, me and the one employee explained goldfish to a lady who wanted to get a pair for her daughter. he said, they need bigger tanks, i explained how the fancies need at least 20 gallons for just one, 10 extra for every additional goldfish, and that commons need MUCH larger tanks, and we went back and forth, supporting each other's statements with more facts. he didn't try to sell her a bowl, but make sure she knew what she was getting into with goldfish.
> 
> that's how i know, that fish are popular. :3 and, what fish are popular.


 
That is good  and yeah I wouldn't be like "here is a bowl for 10 dollars for that itty bitty one inch black moor goldfish you want." because 1. that's mean 2. that's low down and 3. I don't want to sell bowls. Maybe small tanks that a heater could fit in, sure, why not, but for bettas preferably.

And I have seen the store here sell second hand tanks and such. They get them for awesome prices and sell them above their bought price, and make a profit. (the price of the used tank is usually half the price of a new one, making them sell pretty good) which is where I got my 90's 20 gallon tank xD


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I have to ask, Sena.

How old are you? Are you even old enough to be seriously considering this?

I'm not trying to be a jerk, but if you're old enough to really even seriously consider going through with this (as in, you're a grown woman(?) [again, I do not mean to offend]), then you should not get so defensive towards other member's posts.

I constantly see your posts, some are truly ridiculous. Ridiculous. You grow outraged at small things that people say to aid you, which you later throw at them again in other posts (i.e., your hostility to everything 1f2f and cajun that I see time and again), and reward other members and "kiss booty" (for lack of better terms) just to hear what you want to hear.

Especially if you have any sort of serious consideration into a matter such as this, or even by way of breeding, you *need* to take people's criticisms. If you cannot do it here, on the anonymous internet, I couldnt imagine you as a pet store owner, hearing things from customers or perhaps officials.

I'm sorry. I just cant stand the (may I say?) rudeness and childishness that comes from posts like these and your responses. You have a valuable resource here... 

Sena, take all that people give you. Learn from it. If you only listen to what you want to hear, you will never learn and never grow. If you dont listen to what people say that goes against your initial thoughts (like 1f2f, etc), then that dream of a store will assuredly never even have the chance to occur.

Learn and grow. That's why you're here. *Take advantage!*


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> just from asking them to special-order unique bettas, i know that Pet Lovers doesn't set the price. when i asked them to order some DTs for me, he offered to order DTHMs. when i asked how much, he read it off the computer, at $11 for a regular DTHM. yikes! but, only a dollar more than a marked HM.


well that's not bad lol. Here, there were some halfmoons in about 4 years ago going for 25 dollars and they sold like no tomorrow!!! :shock: Usually here there are only VT males, so having some lovely bettas with different tails actually sells pretty good, if set at a not-so-bad price.

But of course, I would rather breed my own (I know it takes like 3-5 months before they show colors, and usually they are 4-12 months when in pet stores...) but then I would also have to make a chart to make sure that the bettas were in stock, without having 4 spawns at the same time  But that comes later



PewPewPew said:


> I have to ask, Sena.
> 
> How old are you? Are you even old enough to be seriously considering this?
> 
> ...


 
if you say "do not mean to offend" but then say I "rudeness and childishness" "never learn and never grow" then you contradict yourself, and makes you no better than me.

Also I half expected a rainbow to appear by the "learn and grow" 

and by the way I work where people bash me no matter how awesome I do, how bad I do, and face to face I have enough respect not to get mad at them. I am used to customers, I am used to people, just when I have to hear the same "never works" or "10% chance of it working" and all, it gets tedious and extremely annoying.

And here, I AM SORRY okay? geez. we finally end the argument and you start it.

Just stop

Anyways, back on the REAL track...

What if I did this?

I would have 20-70 gallon tanks (the 70 would have to be for like, the goldfish and such), the rest for certain fish, even with bettas in with some fish. I would have 1.5 gallon containments for the bettas, which would be cleaned at least every 2-3 days. I would have small pets like hamsters, gerbils, degus, and maybe guinea pigs or dwarf bunnies (proper holding unit, separating bunnies because of fighting/breeding). I would have canaries, and finches, and perhaps budgies. Those mentioned are fast sellers.

I would make treats for animals (people like the organic kind of stuff), plus the dogs fashion including some collars and leashes (material is not hard to come by for me  ), then I would have the toys, carriers, cages and tanks for sale, along with the other accessories and fish stuff such as medications, handmade ornaments, and all that. I know they had a hairless guinea pig here  but he took forever to sell lol. Some animals that....strange....exotic... don't sell very well hehe (by the way he loved to cuddle...)

So really, I would need the supplies to sell basically. The tanks I must note seem to be the most expensive items, next to cages  Then the rent (1000-1500), and the utilities.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Like I said I suggest just doing a specialty store thats how a lot of small pet stores make it in this market nowadays. Dont want to sound mean but just letting you know.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Creat said:


> Like I said I suggest just doing a specialty store thats how a lot of small pet stores make it in this market nowadays. Dont want to sound mean but just letting you know.


 
here, a "just for fish" store won't make it that's the problem. or a "just supplies nothing else" store either  we had a supply store, and it went belly up really really fast. It's for some reason, animals that draw in people, and objects needed, to be there. Kind of hard to explain xD

I can make some of the items, and I could use what I learned from working at that pet store, I can breed some of the fish (I won't try with fish that are pretty hard to breed. I did breed danios but... what was I supposed to do with 40 surviving fry? )


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Sena, everyone gave you their advice on the matter. Either take it or don't. I have to agree with what Pewpewpew said. You really seem like you don't take heed of what others have said and even when other give you advice, you seem reluctant and either make sarcastic remarks or completely bash them. This is a place meant for learning, not creating silly drama such as this. 

Carry on.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Again steer this BACK onto the actual thread okay?

better yet here,

sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry.

and would ya believe I actually did type that out -.- not even copy and paste.

Now can we PLEASE get back on topic?
And fyi I did take creat's advice, just I am pointing out here a speciality store never lasts very long.



youlovegnats said:


> Sena, everyone gave you their advice on the matter. Either take it or don't. I have to agree with what Pewpewpew said. You really seem like you don't take heed of what others have said and even when other give you advice, you seem reluctant and either make sarcastic remarks or completely bash them. This is a place meant for learning, not creating silly drama such as this.
> 
> Carry on.


 
so in other words, we already ended that argument" pew started it up again, and you are carrying it on. STOP.

take it or don't? I already do. obviously.

And I don't "don't take heed" to everyone, okay? the end, veer it back.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My head hurts. Seems to me you're having fun playing dress up with a pet store idea. Making it all state of the art and great animal care (which is great and all)) but you are ignoring the behind the scenes costs and legallities. If you spoke to me once in your store the way you speak on here, your business would be done quite honestly. I have to agree with Pew's post, and I am sure there are other who would to. You're never going to get far in life snapping at people and acting like you know it all and have a handle on everything. I'm out. I wish you the best.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No oen will tell me what exactly anything would cost. start up cost, is what I need firstly. Do I need... 20,000? 40'000? a million dollars???? What do I need? Then, move onto other stuff.

"having fun playing dress up" yes because this is all fun and games because I want a unicorn and a barbie playhouse. And what the heck is state of the art? nothing in there is state of the art, it's firstly, making sure it would be reliable for the animals and fish, and yeah keeping them healthy. I know vet is another expense, I already covered rent and utilities, advertisement is not a heavy worry as brochures in this size of town, word of mouth, and a good decent sized sign is what is needed. Legalities like insurance, and the business certification is "duh" needed. I already know that part of it.

And btw, I DO NOT know everything. And I know that. If I DID 1. I'd be god (metaphorically) and 2. why the heck would I bother being on this site?

This research mode, right now is at 1%. I have yet to talk to the pet store owner, ask how he does stuff, and such. I have yet to get to talk to accountants, or lawyers, or city counsel. I am merely asking WHAT is the start up cost that I should aim towards? Even if I save up, and ends up well I can't do it, well hey at least then I can figure something else out and put that money to good use.

I have a good at least 5 years to plan this, so it's not like "oh look at me I am so great I want a pet store because I LOVE pets" which many people I do know would basically have said that. And again I said VEER it back, but fine. Lets stay, bash me, even after I said sorry, even after the argument ENDED.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

That's YOUR research to DO. We don't own pet stores, we can't give you a detailed bill and tell you its $56,625 to open a pet store. We can tell you how much stuff costs, we can't tell you which insurance to get. We CAN'T tell you this stuff. It's up to you to make a list and research. That's why you were told to go to a business course so THEY can tell you what you need and what it will cost. You clearly said you don't need to attend a course so you tell me, what do you need and how much it will cost? You're playing dress up, you're all about what animals you want (by the way, hamsters are horrible pets for children) and what you'll put them in. That's about as far as you're looking besides rent and you shut everyone down that says anything otherwise. I'm sorry but its gotta be said. How are we to take you seriously? Why all the drama??

And by the way, I'm on this site to see others peoples fish, be with them in happy times and in bad, to help others and to catch up with friends and make new ones. I'm not just here because I know JACK and need to learn. Even if I did know everything, I'd still be in this site for other important reasons.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Umm I just read this entire thread...


cajunamy said:


> because that's not sarcastic at all, is it?:roll:





Sena Hansler said:


> No oen will tell me what exactly anything would cost. start up cost, is what I need firstly. Do I need... 20,000? 40'000? a million dollars???? What do I need? Then, move onto other stuff.
> 
> *"having fun playing dress up" yes because this is all fun and games because I want a unicorn and a barbie playhouse*. And what the heck is state of the art? nothing in there is state of the art, it's firstly, making sure it would be reliable for the animals and fish, and yeah keeping them healthy. I know vet is another expense, I already covered rent and utilities, advertisement is not a heavy worry as brochures in this size of town, word of mouth, and a good decent sized sign is what is needed. Legalities like insurance, and the business certification is "duh" needed. I already know that part of it.
> 
> ...





Sena Hansler said:


> Again steer this BACK onto the actual thread okay?
> 
> *better yet here,*
> 
> ...


Really? Nope not sarcastic at all...:roll:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

no idea how saying sorry is sarcastic, it's more exasperated. but okay then. anyways VEERING BACK, and I would really appreicate it if we COULD veer it back. can't learn and grow if you stick to past posts, now can we?

REVISED 

1. No I never said I know "everything" so don't start with me. Yes, I may take criticism not the way you would like me to, but hey, I'm human not some robot (which technically humans had a hand in... :lol So I mind as well apologize in advance since people get sore for me being sore. so, sorry.

2. I understand that in my area, rent for a building depending on the size is about 900-1500 dollars a month, unless you are lucky to own a building (which then it's mortgage still lol). 

3. No, I _don't_ know what utilities would cost, but just bear with me right now, maybe you can help guestimate 

4. advertising costs, won't be too bad, and that is in the start up cost rather than the "_every month_" cost. I already know you need a *business* *permit*/certification, which usually hangs in every store I have been in that is a self run business. No idea how much that is, but yeah that's the extent of legal things, including insurance as well. 

5. I am keeping it small right now, which'll be hamsters, gerbils, degus, feeder mice, dwarf bunnies/guinea pigs "maybe". Then the birds, finches, parakeets "maybe", and canaries, and perhaps even budgies. The fish depends on the tanks, of course, and the tanks need to be cycled first anyways, but I do plant to breed bettas (and mollies, guppies, platys, though they breed themselves :lol.

6. I plan on making some stuff, such as dog apparel since that is a high seller, along with collars, leashes, halters, booties, blankets, pillows etc (basically anything I can make, I will make) inlcuding some treats since here people like organic stuff for their special critters and creatures. 

7. I do not plan on having marine fish, or reptiles just yet, because you cannot be a full blown pet store right away, even I know that. The animals listed above, are the high sellers here. A store based on "just" fish or "just" supplies never lasts long in this town, but a mix would probably work.

so my question, what is the start up cost I would be aiming for? 
my friend and I thought (this was before researching a measely 1%) 20'000, but because I do know it's actually the fish that is the most expensive area (electricity bill, water bill, all the supplies, supplies to use, supplies to sell) in the "pet store" it is probably much more. 
second question, you know a guestimate for what I should be looking at (this is for SMALL, not large, store ) for utilities? A range is okay, it's not happening for a while (like...5 years a while) anyways

and by the way, I am not asking if it is exactly 56'097.47 to open it, I am asking what do you think I should be aiming for. But okay.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nevermind what I wanted to say lol!... I suggest looking for good loan scheme as well.. One with the best interests, because the US govt just bumped up interests.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> I'm just enjoying this XD People are getting riled up about something that barely concerns them and something that (if it happens) will be years from now.. Sena, all I have to say is, if you're serious stop arguing with everyone and research about how you can get a loan to start an enterprise and such.. Its not just about what pets you'll have there and what you'll keep them in.


I don't want to have to get a huge loan. Or a loan at all. If I can maker the money, then there is less debt or bankruptcy chance.
So again... I need a guestimate on start up cost  I have tried finding it, but of course when you type "canada" some reason Great Britain and USA come up lol and prices are different >< I found one person, said maybe 50'000, but... More opinions the better.

And I did stop arguing, I am trying to veer it back and I am kind of glad one person (you) agrees to.
And I know it is "not just pets" and such. But if there is no plan, then why bother going forth? I don't like to. 

edit: I am in Canada, not usa, lol. Loans are a bit different, and though my twin keeps saying "get a grant get a grant" I have no idea where to start and grants are definitely an itty bitty amount and rarely given to small business owner wannabe's, like me.

And exactly. IF it happens. But hey, doesn't hurt to plan and save up. But uh... no idea what to save up. how much, that is

And I will add one more thing. I own a hamster. It's a good way to teach responsibility, even if it does die faster than say... a dog. A hamster is space friendly, and a good little buddy for children to hold, cuddle and love.

but you know what? Why did I even bother posting this.
This is when I wish a thread could be deleted, because I shouldn't have even bothered.

All I have to say to the others on here (not all of you) Way to practice what you preach, good on ya. If I make it, I make it. If I don't well so what? If you never TRY then you are always a failure. If you leap before you look well then you might as well found yourself a cliff. I haven't leaped because I "was" still researching. But I see now, why bother? Nothing ever works in anyone's favor, unless they control every inch of the aspect of it. So, unsuscribing.

cya


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's why I edited it, I was typing when you replied.. 

But these people are right, they wouldn't know how much it would require to start up shop.. How could they? They've never done it... And I would be the worst person to ask since I live in India where it can take close to nothing or close to everything you got... You have to decide what you can cut back on and what to keep.. Keeping bettas in heated 5 gallons and such isn't impossible but its a big hole in your pocket.. The only way to make a guesstimate is that you first plan the size of the place, that you can afford then start filling in the spots with the different animals, how fast they will sell, their requirements, how expensive each one is.. You can't say fish would be most expensive, I guess.. Think of what is essential, what is not and accessories.. Ask around about the cost of electricity and water etc then do the math. That's the best way to guesstimate IMO. 

Personally, i like the idea of a speciality store as well. :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> That's why I edited it, I was typing when you replied..
> But these people are right, they wouldn't know how much it would require to start up shop.. How could they? They've never done it... And I would be the worst person to ask since I live in India where it can take close to nothing or close to everything you got... You have to decide what you can cut back on and what to keep.. Keeping bettas in heated 5 gallons and such isn't impossible but its a big hole in your pocket.. The only way to make a guesstimate is that you first plan the size of the place, that you can afford then start filling in the spots with the different animals, how fast they will sell, their requirements.. What is essential, what is not and accessories.. Ask around about the cost of electricity and water etc then do the math. That's the best way to guesstimate IMO.
> 
> Personally, i like the idea of a speciality store as well. :/


well doesn't matter, not doing it. There is obviously "10%" chance of success, and I will save up, then I will fail, then it ends, the end, done, over. It's pointless to even bother. anyways, yeah, unsubscribing.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, seriously? I'd love to open a pet store, have bettas in decent containers, have good, educated employees... but unless you're either rich or have a loan out, it's not gonna work. Although I may not post as much as I used to, I lurk around quite a bit. As soon as anyone disagrees with you, you become rude and snarky. 

No one wants an apology out of you, they want you to start acting your age. Every time someone contradicts you, you reply by either snarking at them, missing the entire point, or you start whining about how you apparently don't know anything. Get. Over. It. No one's saying that you're stupid, or that you don't know how to care for fish. 

Is that how you talk to people in real life? If I talked to my parents the way you talk to people on here, who are trying to give you advice, I'd get smacked upside the head. You've been *very* rude to everyone on here, and there's no excuse for that. If you thought that they were saying something rude or derogatory, you report it to the mods and don't fuel the flames.

And I'm sure that if you reply, you're going to pick on some little thing I said or completely ignore the point. Whatever. One day you're going to do this to someone whose not going to take your crap, and I hope for your sake it's while you're still young enough to learn.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I think this thread has run it's course. Closing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

